
HNDiscussions: Merchant of Venice - phanikaran
Hi<p>There&#x27;s not a single good discussion thread on art, of any form. Let&#x27;s start with a Shakespearean and analyse the plot, the characters, and the underlying themes and motifs.
======
phanikaran
I think Shylock was betrayed by Justice in the end. The cry of the Jew went in
vain.

